

Why don’t more producers sell on-line? - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2009/12/02/why-dont-more-producers-sell-on-line/

======
kristiandupont
Clothes is one thing that I hardly ever buy online for the very simple reason
that I like to try it on first.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'd much prefer to buy stuff like socks and underwear online, but it ends up
being cheaper to just catch a sale at Macy's.

And it gets me out of the house. :)

------
Specstacular
Here's eome more on this topic:

[http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2009/12/03/more-on-
forw...](http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2009/12/03/more-on-forward-
integration-into-online-retailing/)

